# Need your GWT!



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a chemistry student at the University of Utah and I also happen to be an avid hunter. For one of my classes, we get to choose a semester project and I decided to dive into studying the mercury content in Green-Winged Teal (GWT). Unfortunately labs are killing all of my free-time this semester, so I need your help.

I am looking for a sample of 20 GWT harvested from Ogden Bay. I'd love to get out and kill all these birds myself, but I just don't have the time for that. I'm looking for anyone who is willing to donate the GWT they shoot from Ogden Bay to me to help out with this study.

I live in Roy and would be happy to have you bring the birds to me, or I could drive and pick them up (if you are within 20 miles or so). I also ask that we follow all tagging laws as laid out in proclamation (and 50 CFR 20.40, Utah Code § 23-20-9 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-9-22). You must tag the birds with your address, Utah license hunting number, number and species of birds donated, date harvested, date donated, and your John Han****.

It's best if I received the birds whole (save you some cleaning), but at this point, I'm willing to take what I can get.

Thanks for your help in this. Again, I am only able to take samples from birds harvested at Ogden Bay WMA. You can reach me best by text, email, or phone.

- Caden Carter
p. 801-389-0003
e. [email protected]


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm curious as to why you need them from Ogden Bay. They're migratory birds anyway; shouldn't anywhere in the GSL area suffice?


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

If it comes down to it, I'll need to take birds from wherever I can get them, but as of now since Ogden Bay may have different mercury levels than other areas, I'm looking to remove as many variables as possible. I do realize that birds may easily travel between WMA's in a given day, but I'm looking to replicate the study performed by the state back in 2005 and 2006. They segregated the birds harvested from different WMA's and there was actually a slight different in their results (though the difference wasn't too significant and mostly due to chance).


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

I'm in Clinton and your welcome to as many as you want. It will be just a little later in the season before we target them though.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Chuck. Unfortunately I need them before 11/19. Would you happen to have any by then I could use for my study?


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I just want to bump this thread. I am now willing to take GWT no matter where they were harvested. I need to up my sample size a little bit still. Go ahead and send me a message or text me if you are able to help me out 801-389-0003.


----------

